

HN down? - worldimperator
http://news.ycombinator.com/
So... what happened? ;-)
======
rbchv
If it was down, how did ya post? And how would we see your post?

------
nono-atwork
yeah i saw it :-( and i cried

------
mtgx
Yeah for about 5-10 minutes. It happened a couple of weeks ago too I believe
and it lasted for hours. I thought it may have been a problem on my end
because other sites (not all) weren't working either, and I don't think I even
saw anyone mentioning it here. Is HN hosted on Amazon?

------
joering2
yesterday around 9:30EST and this morning.

Can someone post some info as of what have caused it..

